# Advice?



## becca2222

I'm 20 with a 15 month old daughter and I've been a stay at home mom this whole time. Now my bf wants me to get a job but there are some key points I have to deal with which make it difficult to get a job. I do really want to work to bring in extra money we don't really need it but its always nice. Number one problem we don't have someone to watch my daughter and don't want to pay for babysitter or daycare. Two I have no car my bfs gone from 4 or 5 am till 5 or 6 pm so I can't use his car. I can't even drive it its stick shift I've tried so many times but I always stall it and forget what gears to put it in. Three if I were to get a job to fit his schedule he wouldn't even said he wouldn't come pick me up because he goes to bed at 7 or 8. Ive brought up these points to him and he has no answer for any of them.Now when I turn 21 Sep 5th I have an almost guaranteed job as a cocktail waitresses at a casino but he told me he doesn't want me doing that. So I don't know what the heck he wants me to do! Any tips what I should do anything would help.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Im in the same position. I cant work because i wouldnt be paid enough to pay for daycare, and we only have one vehicle, which makes it impossible. Ive got two tiny ones so daycare would be upwards around $240 A WEEK. -_- no advice really! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I don't have any advise it's something you and your BF need to figure out, if hes not willing to help you with childcare,transportation, etc then he can't really tell you to get a job imo


----------



## x__amour

If all your income is going towards child care costs and you have no realistic transportation methods, it honestly doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Sarah1508

What she said ^ :thumbup: And also if you manage to find a way to work it should be something that suits you, your partner and you little one, your oh needs to be willing to compromise! Hope yous both come to something that works for both of yous :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

You said your 'bf wants you to get a job" but he's not willing to help get you there and back, not ok with certain jobs, and not going to help look after your child? Think you may have your answer there, in my opinion, a job won't be physically possible.


----------



## Desi's_lost

xforuiholdonx said:


> Im in the same position. I cant work because i wouldnt be paid enough to pay for daycare, and we only have one vehicle, which makes it impossible. Ive got two tiny ones so daycare would be upwards around $240 A WEEK. -_- no advice really! :hugs:

That's more than I make in a week, even working freaking 30 hrs. So ridiculous.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

^^^$120 per week, per kid. Theyd have to.go to a licensed facility since the "family" my husband has here is so worthless.


----------



## starbuxbunny

honestly i would try to do online school if you haven't done anything of the sort. no sense in getting a part time job making next to nothing only to basically give it away to have someone watch the kids. you would end up spending more money than making it.

with grants and loans, you could go far with any degree. it would then be worth getting a job because you would make A TON more money and then you could afford to buy a car and pay for child car, plus making a bunch extra. if you don't do that there is no point at all. 

if you ever need to talk feel free to message me! i just turned 22 so someone around the same age to talk to would be cool :)


----------



## zerolivia

I was sort of in your position, except OH & I really needed the extra income. He was working three jobs & practically working himself to death and I honestly was getting tired of sitting at home-I at least wanted a part time job. I am so thankful I was able to land an _amazing_ part time job literally down the road from our apartment. The hours were flexible & the pay was great. We were able to buy a house after working there for 6 months! 

But then....the bills started adding up and eventually I got a full time position which even to this day...I wish I didn't take. Nothing is worth more than watching your children grow. If you guys don't necessarily _need _a job but you, yourself want to help out-then I'd say a part time job is perfect. BUT, if you don't have a babysitter, or a vehicle to transport you then I'd say it's not the best time. When LO get's old enough for pre-school? That'd be ideal. 

Or, maybe you guys can finance a vehicle that you can both drive & then you'd be able to drive to work? Sorry, I'm totally rambling on. I work at a financial institution so I'm always trying to help people out.

There's always the option of _you_ being a babysitter? That would work out perfectly! You'd be a stay at home mom, no need to drive & make money!


----------



## Night Flower

If youre in the States, you can get State care :)


----------

